# Tooth whitening



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi guys i'm looking to get my teeth whitened and don't want to go just anywhere! Can you please help me out and recommend some decent places in Dubai.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is important to go somewhere that will do a safe job. Too many charlatans here.

I recommend my dentist, a highly qualified chap by the wonderful name of Dr Dale Swallow at UK Dental Clinic. Based in Healthcare City nr Moorfields. Tel 04 363 5371.

I have also recommended him to another poster on here and I know she is very happy with him too.

 - toothy smiley

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

These boys are in the building next to me and have a poster up saying they do it in 30 minutes. Never been in to try them first hand though:

Top Modern Dental Clinic / Your Dentist in Dubai Marina


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been also wondering about cosmetic dentistry over here.

Thinking about getting my teeth fixed up a bit.

Thoughts? Am I better off getting it done when I visit home? Dentists in Australia are quite expensive.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

teeth whitening here usually ranges from 1900 to 3000 dhs, depending on the clinic. There's a current promo though at dealgobbler.com for 999 dhs for Aster.


----------

